# Connecting Equipment



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

This is my first foray into home theater and I am not sure how I need to set up the system.

I know what I need to do for the speakers but am unsure on whether I need an optical cable.

My setup is as follows:

Pioneer VSX 1120
Paradigm Mini Monitors (Front)
Paradigm CC-190 Center
Paradigm PV-60R Rear

Samsung 56' DLP TV
Directv HD Receiver
Apple TV
Oppo up converting DVD Player

I know HDMI carries audio and video. But if the tv is not on, will it still allow me to play music through the apple tv or the other equipment?

Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the Apple TV yet but as far as everything else goes the best way is to use HDMI directly from the components to the AVR then a cable to the TV from the AVR but as far as throwing the Apple TV into the mix someone with some knowledge of that will have to chime in which i'm sure they will soon.:T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If you connect the Apple TV device to the TV, you'll need a separate audio connection to your AVR. (Unless your TV has an audio output jack with some sort of pass-through mode that allows it to output audio even if the TV is switched off.)

If you connect the Apple TV device to your AVR via HDMI, then you'll need to turn on your AVR every time you want to watch content from the Apple TV device. (Unless your AVR has a pass-through mode so that, when it's switched off, all signals pass straight through it to your TV.)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks


----------

